# Reasonable price?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thinking about selling a couple shot guns. How or where do you determine a reasonable price to ask?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

do a search for used shotguns, should bring up places like Gun Broker, Ables, etc.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Also Guns America. That and Gun Broker. Just search for what you have.
Oh and be sure to post on here after you determine the price. :wink:
I am looking for a 20ga. s/s, o/u, or 1100. Older Ithica 37. For grandson.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

They're both 12s, a BSS and a Citori. Thanks for the info, I'll check this out.


----------

